# Pickled Eggs



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a big jar of brine from Famous Dave's sweet and spicy pickle chips. Great pickles BTW.
So, I boiled 20 eggs and peeled them.
I strained the brine and added a few hot peppers and the eggs. Returned all to the original jar I had washed and dried.
Then into the back of the fridge. Its been a week now.

My question is regarding the safety of this practice. I did not want to heat the brine as I was concerned it would affect the flavor. So they are cold stored refrigerator pickled eggs.
Anyone see any issue with this?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it. I just finished a jar of the same pickle chips, I really like them. Famous Dave's closed here in Chattanooga about a year ago, I really liked their ribs. I am pretty picky when it comes to ribs and BBQ.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

BigJim said:


> I don't see a problem with it. I just finished a jar of the same pickle chips, I really like them. Famous Dave's closed here in Chattanooga about a year ago, I really liked their ribs. I am pretty picky when it comes to ribs and BBQ.


Thanks Jim. I have done this before and there were no issues.
We bought the big bottle of Famous Dave's at Costco. We saw a man buying many jars. I asked and he told me they were the best. They are the best. The reason I did not throw away the brine.
Costco as is their business model does not have them anymore. Luckily my grocery store has them.
Anyway in a couple more weeks we shall see how good the eggs are. I hope I did not make them to hot. I used those little red bird peppers. They are pretty hot.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hopefully they won't be too hot. I know the longer they age the hotter they will be. lol

I just bought a small jar of the pickles, Wal Mart has them here.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My friend just puts white vinegar and water in the jar with the eggs, then refrigerates
them…don’t know the amount of vinegar and water though.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I could have made my own brine. This came out of nowhere once the pickles were all gone.
Its a sweet and spicy brine. Famous Dave's Sweet and Spicy pickle chips are great. I wonder how I never had/tried them until about 2 months ago?
But we shall see.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Years ago, I used to make pickled chips with sliced cucumbers, and I used pickling spice, and garlic and I can’t remember what else. definitely some sugar too…
But, this spice has it all.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I make these all the time and you don't need canning jars to make them.



https://www.freshpreserving.com/blog?cid=sweet-pickled-radish


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Years ago, I used to make pickled chips with sliced cucumbers, and I used pickling spice, and garlic and I can’t remember what else. definitely some sugar too…
> But, this spice has it all.
> View attachment 662174


I used left over brine from a pickle jar. Strained. I did add some bird peppers (I hope it will not be to hot) and a couple crushed garlic cloves.
I hesitated on the garlic, but its in there now and there to stay.
These are refrigerated pickled eggs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> I used left over brine from a pickle jar. Strained. I did add some bird peppers (I hope it will not be to hot) and a couple crushed garlic cloves.
> I hesitated on the garlic, but its in there now and there to stay.
> These are refrigerated pickled eggs.


I know you were making pickled eggs…I also use the leftover pickle juice. I slice up some
cukes and dump them in the pickle jar…You can also use the pickle juice in macaroni salad for something different.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have been doing this for a while now myself.

I use the water poured off a can or 4 of sliced Beets, then add White vinegar, and Pickling Herbs that I bought a 2 pound bag of, off e-bay.
And a portion of sea salt.

I have the recipe that came with the bag of herbs, that I follow.

I'll post it, if anyone wants to see it.

And in a week, I have purple pickled eggs. 

If you use 2 different jars, you can rotate them, and have a pickled egg every day for lunch.

I use 1/2 gallon size pickle jars, that the dills came in.

The first time, that I experimented, I used the brine from a Jar of Dills ( Vlasic). And they were just fine.

There should be no problems with the way that you did it.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> I know you were making pickled eggs…I also use the leftover pickle juice. I slice up some
> cukes and dump them in the pickle jar…You can also use the pickle juice in macaroni salad for something different.



My Grandmother used the juice from pickles, in Macaroni salad, Potato salad, Tuna salad, and others, that she also diced the pickles up in.

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

When I was in the Brooklyn Ship Yards back in the 60s, the guys would go over and eat pickled eggs and drink draft beer. My stars, the next day the paint would peel off the walls in the compartments on the ship. lol No way to stay in the same room with those fellows. lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, it must be a New York thing…cause the old neighborhood bars used to always have a 
big jar of pickled eggs on the bar.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, it must be a New York thing…cause the old neighborhood bars used to always have a
> big jar of pickled eggs on the bar.


 Not.

Pickled Eggs were in the Cowboy Bars, back in the 70's out west too. 

That is when I got legally old enough to enter. But I was able to get in earlier than 1970.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> Not.
> 
> Pickled Eggs were in the Cowboy Bars, back in the 70's out west too.
> 
> That is when I got legally old enough to enter. But I was able to get in earlier than 1970.


No, not no, yes! yes, we have pickled eggs in New York.
Are you kidding me…it was a custom bought here by the Germans.
and it’s a New York thing. All New York and Long Island bars, (where I grew up )
had dive bars that always had free pickled eggs on top of the bar.







Joe Jost's – Best Pub/Sports Bar/Dive Bar in Long Beach. On Anaheim St







joejosts.com













Pickled Egg-Cellence - Dive Bar NYC


“Listen up, guys, the Springfield Police have told me that 91% of all traffic accidents are caused by you six guys. So the bad news is we gotta start having designated drivers. We’ll choose the same way they pick the Pope. Everybody reach in and draw a pickled egg. Whoever gets the black egg stays …




divebarnyc.com


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> No, not no, yes! yes, we have pickled eggs in New York.
> Are you kidding me…it was a custom bought here by the Germans.
> and it’s a New York thing. All New York and Long Island bars, (where I grew up )
> had dive bars that always had free pickled eggs on top of the bar.
> ...



If you look there is the word TOO,  at the end of my sentence.

I read your post as only in Brooklyn, there fore Not.

If you can believe Hollywood, Pickled eggs have been in bars, saloons, Dives, Waterholes, etc, for a long time.

I remember on Gunsmoke, there was a jar of Pickled Eggs, alongside a jar of Pickled Sausages, on the back bar of the Long Branch.

Surely the set decorator, got it correct. 

Thank you for the data, but you know what you find on the internet ain't always factual.

I did not read your link, because I don't click most links.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh boy, how did you get - that I meant that pickled eggs was solely a New York thing? 
Big Jim, said he had pickled eggs when he was in the Brooklyn navy yard,
which prompted me to say, “ it must be a New York thing.” Nothing was said about it not 
being an out west thing. … Peace!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Oh boy, how did you get - that I meant that pickled eggs was solely a New York thing?
> Big Jim, said he had pickled eggs when he was in the Brooklyn navy yard,
> which prompted me to say, “ it must be a New York thing.” Nothing was said about it not
> being an out west thing. … Peace!


 Agreed, as ya'll say there, let's FUGEDDABOUT IT.

ED


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought pickled eggs went the way of the old dive bars and dinosaurs. I like eggs and I like pickles but after eating one in my younger days of 55 cent Bud's one will never be ingested again. Come to think of it it maybe one reason I can't stomach Bud either. Bad memories. But then I like a lot of food others don't like. So to each its own.


----------

